# Doom 3 Resolution Stuck at 640x480 (solution)



## doom3help (Feb 19, 2005)

I recently encountered the problem of Doom 3 always resetting itself to 640x480 resolution and may have found a solution for others who have had the same issue.

In my case, I have my Windows services optimized to only have the bare minimum required services running, which saves a lot of memory. I was running Doom 3 just fine in 1280x1024 until one day when I disabled "Terminal Services". After that, the game would only run in 640x480. Setting Terminal Services back to "Manual" fixed this problem.

To ensure that Terminal Services isn't disabled:

1. Log in to Windows with an account that has Administrator rights.
2. Go to Start->Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services.
3. Find "Terminal Services" on the list and make sure it is set to either "Manual" (recommended) or "Automatic". You can change the startup type by right-clicking on the service and choosing "Properties".

Hope that helps some people.


----------

